# Trimming yellowing leaves



## GreenBandit (Jun 9, 2005)

is it a bad idea to trim off yellowing leaves???...or do they still serve a purpose to the plants growth?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 9, 2005)

I was told to take them off. That the plant will use energy to repair them that could be used for new growth. But I dont know for sure. I just take them off. Doesnt seem to bother my plants any.


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2005)

You'll probably find varying opinions, but "IMHO", if they come off easily, they are finished giving any benefit to the plant and should be removed. However, in some cases, as in final flowering, yellowing leaves are a natural effect. and sign that the plant is useing the stored sugars and nutrients from within. In turn making a more pleasurable flavorfull final product.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 9, 2005)

i'm with Hick,  if the leave comes off easily then its no longer needed.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 10, 2005)

well my plant is like 3 weeks into flowering and theres a lot of yellowing going on amongst the leaves...if thats just a sign that the buds are taking up nutes and sugars thats all good...but i've noticed a slow down in vertical growth, its a about 2 feet tall now..do u guys think it will grow another foot in the next 3-4 weeks??

...also from experience, how much do u guys think a 3ft tall plant would yield approxiamtely?...is 3oz possible?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 10, 2005)

After the first 3 weeks of flowering, the plant stops growing vertically and focus'es it's energy into putting out buds.
-There is no way to estimate how much a 3' tall plant will yield in buds.
A spindly plant, given little nute's or grown in poor draining soil or under inadequate light won't produve nearly as much as a bushy healthy plant.
Could you get 3 oz. off a 3' tall plant?  Sure.
You could also get 1/2 oz.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 11, 2005)

ok well wat about from the pic below and keeping in mind its about 2ft at the moment...maximum yield?

note that it is usually more bushier... ive pinned down the larger leaves to allow more light to the bottom


----------

